# GPU und CPU Temperaturen normal?



## roemer2 (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vorgestern einen Pc zusammengebaut und wollte nun fragen ob die Cpu und Gpu Temperaturen bei Last normal sind?
Wenn ich GTA 5 auf Ultra Einstellungen spiele ist die Cpu bei ca. 73 Grad und die Gpu auch.Sind diese Temperaturen normal?
Im normalbetrieb sind die Temperaturen bei ca. 40 Grad.
Mein System:

MSI Gtx 970
Intel Xeon e3 1231
Ekl Ben Nevis
Seagate Barracuda 1 TB Festplatte
ASRock H97 Pro4

Danke für alle Antworten 
Bei Nachfragen gerne Fragen und könntet ihr mir auch noch sagen was so die normal Temperatur von HDDs ist und auf wieviel Grad sie maximal ansteigen sollte?

Gruss


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Juli 2015)

Was bei dir "normal" ist können wir dir nicht sagen da wir nicht wissen wie dein Gehäuse aussieht, was du für Raumtemperaturen hast usw. und die Temperaturen je nach "Glück" beim Chip sowieso etwas schwanken und auch die Sensoren nicht wirklich genau sind.

Was wir dir aber sagen können ist, dass alles unter 80°C sowohl bei GPU als auch bei CPU unter Vollast absolut unbedenklich ist.


Tendentiell würde ich aber die CPU-Temperatur bei einem Ekl Ben Nevis niedriger sehen wollen. Sitzt der Kühler korrekt? Nur wenig Wärmeleitpaste verwendet? Kühlerschutzfolie entfernt? Energieeinstellungen im Windows auf "ausbalanciert"? Gehäuselüftung vorhanden?


----------



## Sirthegoat (9. Juli 2015)

GPU ist völlig im Rahmen, die Temperatur der CPU hätte ich etwas geringer erwartet auch da du nicht den Stockkühler verbaut hast passt allerdings auch noch.
Ist die Wärmeleitpaste richtig verstrichen? Zu viel oder zu wenig kann zu diesen höheren Temperaturen führen, du könntest den Kühler mal abnehmen und ein Foto der CPU machen.
Bei HDDs ist umso kühler umso besser für die Lebendsdauer, 30-40°C sind allerdings völlig in Ordnung sollte auch jeden normale Festplatte die ein bisschen im Airflow liegt nicht übersteigen.


----------



## nudelhaus (9. Juli 2015)

gpu ist auch etwas hoch, wobei ich nicht die temp-werte mit meiner strix vergleiche. (60~65°C)


----------



## manimani89 (9. Juli 2015)

gpu past, cpu ist zu hoch. bei mir komme ich nicht über 60° bei einem offenen gehäuse


----------

